# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Edition collector de Spam Spam Culcul !

## Casque Noir

Non, vous ne rêvez pas. Le lapin Spam Spam Culcul de Mr Couly existe aussi en peluche.
 Après trois prototypes amoureusement réalisés par une mystérieuse couturière que nous ne nommerons pas Aline afin de préserver son anonymat, notre rêve est devenu réalité. Nous est alors venue une idée folle : et si nous le proposions à nos lecteurs ?
 Mais voilà, à quel prix ? il nous est impossible de produire ce lapin en grosse quantité : il nous faudrait pour cela lui faire passer des tests de conformité très coûteux, après quoi nous devrions en commander un minimum de 10 000 dans un pays aux pratiques douteuses que nous n'appellerons pas la Chine afin de préserver son anonymat.
 Spam Spam Culcul sera donc fabriqué à la demande, à la main, et ne sera en aucun cas destiné aux enfants de moins de 14 ans. Ce n'est donc pas un jouet mais un objet de collection, numéroté et signé par Mr Couly himself. Le prix sera en conséquence : 99 euros TTC.
 Concernant les spécificités techniques, notre lapinou mesure entre 56 et 60 cm selon la position, bien que son poids supérieur au kilo lui intime l'ordre de rester assis en situation normale. Il est réalisé en tissus éponge ultra doux et, travail manuel oblige, la qualité de confection reste largement au dessus d'une peluche bon marché.
 Son véritable atout : *il a l'air complètement idiot*, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.
 Alors avant de nous lancer dans l'aventure, nous aimerions avoir un petit aperçu du nombre d'acheteurs potentiellement intéressés par Spam Spam Culcul, question de pouvoir commander la matière première à l'avance. Pour cela, il suffit de répondre au sondage dans le topic lié à cette news, juste là.

 Voilà, bon week-end à tous !

Voir la news (6 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Kamikaze

Je veux.

Mais oukilé le sonde hache?

99 euros DTC haha  ::ninja::

----------


## carapitcho

C'est vrai qu'il a l'air complètement débile, avoir l'air débile, ça n'a pas de prix, enfin si quand même, et je le trouve un peu élevé. Voila pourquoi j'ai voté "non".

----------


## ap0calia

J'en veux un tout de suite waaahhaa !! Sinon je pleure et je me roule par terre et ensuite cri et ensuite ....

Voila ce que je dirais si j'avais l'age mentale de mon fils que je 'nai pas  :;):

----------


## Original'Trouduc

C'est cher, mais il a tellement l'air idiot que je serai pret à faire un sacrifice...
Mais bon, s'il y'a moyen de faire baisser le prix je suis preneur quand même...
En fait je suis preneur...

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'en veux !

----------


## t-buster

j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un, j'en veux un....

----------


## captain-rabbit

je le vois déjà trôner fièrement sur mon subwoofer mais pour cela il faut que je vende un de mes reins...

----------


## PiKseL

Vous venez de gacher ma vie... merci !

J'en veux hiiiinnn !!!!!! Mais j'ai déjà vendu un rein le mois dernier pour acheter ma P182... bande de salop !!!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

99 Reuzs ?
 ::o: 
 ::cry:: 
D'accord, j'ai pas le choix...  ::cry::

----------


## Nelfe

99€  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 


....



....




....


Bon c'est tentant parce que c'est terriblement con, et puis si ça peut permettre à Gringo de manger plus d'une fois par semaine.

----------


## JackBauer

J'en veut un ! Mais c'est cher  ::cry::

----------


## Casque Noir

cela dit, si on a pas mal de commandes, ou pourra peut-être la faire à 89 euros, faudra voir après. Par contre, je préviens à l'avance, il faut 2 jours par peluche, donc, il ne faudra pas être pressé !!! (enfin, pas trop)

----------


## Anonyme1023

> cela dit, si on a pas mal de commandes, ou pourra peut-être la faire à 89 euros, faudra voir après. Par contre, je préviens à l'avance, il faut 2 jours par peluche, donc, il ne faudra pas être pressé !!! (enfin, pas trop)


Moi, tant que j'ai la peluche...  ::mellow::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Question con.... quid du lavage ? Parce que y'aura bien un moment où faudra le nettoyer un petit peu, et je suppose que ça ne passe pas en machine...

----------


## Doc TB

> Question con.... quid du lavage ? Parce que y'aura bien un moment où faudra le nettoyer un petit peu, et je suppose que ça ne passe pas en machine...


Non, faut le laver à la main avec du savon  ::):

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah, eau + savon ça passe. Je savais pas, j'me voyais déjà parti avec des produits spécifiques à cher. Mes autres peluches passent à la machine, sauf Bernard, mon élan perso  ::ninja::  Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## L'invité

Trop cher mon fils...  ::'(:

----------


## eMKa

Euh 99€ c'est (légèrement hein  ::P: ) abusay ! 

Faites-le fabriquer en Chine ! Comme ça on se tapera des allergies  ::love:: 

Donc pour moi c'est un NON à cause du prix...

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Si j'étais célibataire, sans autre responsabilité financière que de nourrir ma famille j'aurais sûrement craqué. Mais je trouve l'idée carrément excellente!

----------


## elkoo

99€ outch. 89€ outch quand même. Vous faites un prix pour les chômdus? Bon je peux pas me retenir de voter oui quand même, vous êtes des salauds.
En attendant je vais donner mon corps à ma meuf pour me le faire offrir à noël.

----------


## Jahwel

Non pour ma part, c'est beaucoup trop cher pour une peluche, même si c'est le lapin de Couly...

----------


## Euklif

Idem.
C'est la crise parait  ::P:

----------


## FragDamon

Arf dommage qu'il soit si cher...

----------


## Linque

Il se vendra peut être mieux après la crise.

----------


## Erokh

trop cher pour moi, malgré le fait que j'attendais ça depuis des luistres  ::cry:: 
à 50-60€ je serais preneur, mais là, il va falloir une plus grande réflexion... il n'est donc pas dit non plus que je ne craque jamais...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ma copine veut la peluche :/




Non sinon c'est bien trop cher, surtout pour un provincial comme moi.

----------


## Japan

Moi aussi j'aime ce lapin mais 99euros je trouve ça un peu cher et puis si je la prend je devrai dire adieu aux sandwich du subway  ::P:

----------


## Spartan

Étant célibataire, riche et sans autres responsabilités que de nourrir ma gueule, je suis acheteur de cette peluche !  ::P:

----------


## Mille-feuilles

Mon dieu il me faut ce lapin  ::o:  

...99€ vous avez dit ? Bon bah tant pis ça attendra quelques années.  ::cry::

----------


## MightyMarv

J'ai répondu NON, la mort dans l'âme parce que évidemment j'en veux un, mais 100€, même numéroté et signé par Couly himself, et même s'il était signé par toute la rédac et boxé par Omar B., et zombifié par Emile Zoulou, c'est trop cher....

Tarif étudiant?

Tant pis je vais faire des mugs pirate avec un bon vieux "ou ça?/DTC!/Wabon?" pour me consoler

----------


## dudul-troll

99€ fait mal à mes fesses, à 50 j'aurai pris. mais 99€ je vais plutôt reprendre mon abonnement.

----------


## Jolaventur

Idem c'est pas que j'en aurais pas pris un à moins cher mais 99€ ça va pas etre possible pour ma bourse.

----------


## ElGato

Wopitain c'est cher.
Mais si vous prévenez 6 mois à l'avance les acheteurs (pour de vrai), j'économiserai ce qu'il faut.


Cela dit, si c'est moins cher c'est mieux. Même s'il y a un fluide corporel quelconque de Couly dessus.

----------


## DarkNao

erf .. 99 ro  ::o: 
Mais avoir un lapin attaché sur son siège passager de sa bagnole, ça na pas de prix  ::P: 
Aller, m'étais moi une palette de coté  ::happy2::

----------


## elciosss

Malheureusement il se trouve que 99€ c'est très au dessus de mes moyens.
Par contre si on peux payer en ticket restaurants . . . Je suis partant.

Sinon c'est une tres belle peluche avec un regard très séduisant! Dommage.

----------


## b0b0

Je fais la même peluche pour 10 euros dans mon usine en chine.


:concurrence:

----------


## Nelfe

Avec de la mélamine ?

----------


## Eradan

J'ai voté oui parce que je craquerais forcément quand j'aurais les sous, mais 99€  ::mellow::  j'ai eu une clef USB 4Go Radiohead édition limitée avec 7 albums dedans pour à peu près le même prix  ::P: 

Mais il irait très bien bien avec mon canard qui fait coin-coin  ::ninja::

----------


## Murne

::cry::  Cette merveille est au dessus de mes maigres moyens. Néanmoins ça se comprend vu que c'est du fait main et du ultra limité. Mais quand même, je vote "Non", le cœur fendu.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Trop cher également.

99€ ça fait deux jeux neufs quand même.

----------


## skyblazer

99 € quoi ... C'est beaucoup ... On peut acheter plein de trucs intéressants pour ce prix là. Comme par exemple ... euh ... Enfin c'est pas un bon exemple ça  ::P:

----------


## Pangloss

J'ai voté oui, même si je suis pauvre. Je suis faible...

----------


## gnouman

Omfgwtfbbr j'en need un, mais a 99€... La vache!  ::o: 

Je vote non dommage.  ::'(:

----------


## ElGato

> 99€ ça fait deux jeux neufs quand même.


Purée c'est pas cher en fait. J'en prendrai deux.


Et même, pensez aux consoleux et à leur échelle de valeur dénaturée...Pour eux, 99€ c'est quasiment le prix d'un jeu collector (troll).

----------


## xarfu

trop cher pour moi, mais pffff.... il est terrible!

----------


## Lezardo

99€  ::mellow:: 
C'est vrai qu'elle a une bonne bouille mais faut pas deconnay.
Ca sera donc un non pour moi aussi.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Je veux pas paraitre mauvaise langue mais avec un fil, une aiguille, et pour 5 euros de matos, on arrive au même résultat tout seuls comme des grands.......  ::P: h34r:

----------


## _Uriel_

J'ai voté oui parce que, même si c'est cher et qu'il falloir vendre un rein :
- c'est un objet unique
- quand on aime, on ne compte pas

Mais faut dire le choix est difficile, j'hésite depuis longtemps pour ça : http://www.france-figurines.fr/rock-...ra-p-4423.html

----------


## chenoir

Jay votay Wii.

Déja parce que je vais bosser et me faire plein de thunes, et ensuite parce que cay collector.

Aussi un truc, est ce qu'on peut avoir en bonus pour les gens qui ont votay oui sans réserve, avoir droit à un mug dessiné par couly à partir de notre photo?

----------


## Daweed

Tres bien réalisé cette peluche… 99Euros, c'est fais mains, et artisanalement j'imagine, ca vaut les 99euros.

----------


## gros_bidule

Oui car :
- génial;
- vu la taille, la qualité, et l'aspect "collector", le prix est plus que raisonable;

Cedi étant dit, pourquoi diable de telles dimensions ? un p'tit lapinou de 10 cm _(y'en ai dayja 3, avec une mini-chaussaytte de ma copine sur chaque tayte)_ serait tout aussi sympa, le prix aussi  :;):

----------


## chenoir

Et en plus à 10cm on pourrait l'accrocher au sac à dos ou au sac à ordi portable pour les plus travailleurs d'entre nous, et avoir la classe en public.

----------


## Steack

Il est tellement magnifique  ::wub:: 
Mais même si je comprend le prix, mon portefeuille ne le comprendra jamais  ::|: 
Dommage  ::'(: 

Si je vous dit qu'avec le lapin je ferai un civet, vous accepterez les chêques resto  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

Cool avec ce sondage on a les noms des gens riches du forum.

----------


## Belkanell

Evidement j'ai voté oui ! Pour une peluche réalisée en France et manuellement, le prix n'est pas choquant.

----------


## fripi

C'est cher et pas cher, disons que pour une peluche vu comem ca simplement c'est cher, pour un objet fait a la demande et avec amour, cela n'est pas si cher, regardez les plastic toys, j'ai achete recement un espece de goldorak qui a coute 150 eur, collector, 300 exemplaires, et des exemples comme ça y en a plein, c'est de lart quand meme merde! :D

----------


## Eve

Etant chomeur (à peine inscrit aux assedics) et irresponsablement sans un sou, je dis non à contre coeur.

 ::'(:

----------


## Pimûsu

J'ai répondu non mais j'ai ptet glissé sur mon bureau ou alors c'est ma dislexie.

A moins que ce ne soit le choc en voyant le prix, j'ai cru rêver mais le titre m'a bien remis les pieds sur terre :D

----------


## Flat

J'en prend un !
Ca ira très bien sur mon bureau au boulot !

----------


## Say hello

Passez le prix à 99$, en utilisant les conversion.. 'habituelles' du moment.

----------


## chenoir

Par contre, je veux qu'il soit dédicassé en personne par Couly. Et signé par toute la rédac.

----------


## Daweed

> Et en plus à 10cm on pourrait l'accrocher au sac à dos ou au sac à ordi portable pour les plus travailleurs d'entre nous, et avoir la classe en public.


Plus c'est petit et plus c'est minutieux, plus de temps donc.
Faut délivrer un certificat d'autenticité avec les signature de la redac, et numéroter les peluches!

----------


## kilfou

Trop cher pour moi, même si je suis très fan du concept....
Dommage.  ::cry:: 
Par contre, je dirais pas non à une compilation des BD de Couly dans un beau livre, même à 15-20€, comme ça avait été suggéré il y a longtemps.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Cedi étant dit, pourquoi diable de telles dimensions ? un p'tit lapinou de 10 cm _(y'en ai dayja 3, avec une mini-chaussaytte de ma copine sur chaque tayte)_ serait tout aussi sympa, le prix aussi


 parce que c'est infaisable en couture. Faut des machines industrielles.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Ça me tente énormément mais 99€ c'est trop cher en ces temps troubles.

----------


## Daweed

> parce que c'est infaisable en couture. Faut des machines industrielles.


c'est infaisable avec une machine à coudre. Mais avec des p'tite mimines de p'tit n'enfant exploité pit etre pas.  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

> Ça me tente énormément mais 99€ c'est trop cher en ces temps troubles.


Ok c'est très tentant, mais même en dehors de temps trouble c'est trop cher. Ou alors faudrait un super coup de pouce économique et on serait tous riches.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## le faucheur

Ou j'envoie le chéque ?

----------


## Dj_gordon

Pourquoi non ?
100 euros la peluche c'est juste un peu abusé je trouve...


*edit:* par contre vous pourriez vendre le patron et les tissus en kit à fabriquer soit même pour 20 € par exemple, et là je dirais oui !!!

----------


## OnilinQ

Au premier abord j'ai trouvé ça cher, très cher.
Après je suis allé voir combien coûtait une peluche Steiff de taille équivalente (mais si vous savez, les peluches géniales qui vous ont fait rêver toute votre enfance et qui avaient un bouton dans l'oreille ?). Ben en fait *pour une peluche de qualité c'est pas cher du tout*.
C'est pas pour ça que j'en achèterais une mais ma vision des peluches a changé d'un coup...

Sinon est-ce que les reliures reviendront un jour dans la boutique ou pas ? Parce que là, j'achète tout de suite.

----------


## alx

J'ai voté non parce même pour un fanboy pas trop près de ses sous, je trouve ça vraiment cher. Jusqu'à 60€, je le prenais sans réfléchir.

Mais bon, il est très réussi, fait main tousa, je crois que je craquerai quand même  ::|: 




> est-ce que les reliures reviendront un jour dans la boutique ou pas ? Parce que là, j'achète tout de suite.


+1

----------


## Doc TB

> Pourquoi non ?
> 100 euros la peluche c'est juste un peu abusé je trouve...


Faut bien comprendre qu'on se met pas 90€ dans la poche. Retirez déjà la TVA, puis le cout des matières premières (on n'achète pas les rouleaux de tissus par 5 km), puis les heures de la couturière qui va le faire (il faut presque une journée pour un lapin entirèement à la main) et regardez ce qu'il reste.  :<_<:

----------


## Flappie

La peluche a vraiment l'air d'excellente facture. Mais justement, en parlant de facture, moi je ne claquerai pas 99€ là-dedans. Je préfèrerais à la limite m'abonner à CPC pour le même tarif ( _:lecteuroccasioneinside:_ ).

EDIT: ah ouais, très bonne l'idée des dessins de Couly en bouquin. Là j'achète à hauteur de 35€ sans problème.
EDIT2 : @DocTB : c'est pas qu'on estime que c'est du vol, clairement pas, c'est juste que 90€ pour contempler un lapin qu'on oubliera avec le temps...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Faut bien comprendre qu'on se met pas 90€ dans la poche. Retirez déjà la TVA, puis le cout des matières premières (on n'achète pas les rouleaux de tissus par 5 km), puis les heures de la couturière qui va le faire (il faut presque une journée pour un lapin entirèement à la main) et regardez ce qu'il reste.


heu, deux jours par lapin stp




> La peluche a vraiment l'air d'excellente facture. Mais justement, en parlant de facture, moi je ne claquerai pas 99€ là-dedans. Je préfèrerais à la limite m'abonner à CPC pour le même tarif ( _:lecteuroccasioneinside:_ ).


bonne idée :D

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi je trouve, sauf vot' respect les gars que vous avez trop pris exemple sur "miniperso" et que le prix n'est pas vraiment en accordance avec le segment de consommateur qui vous lisent... ou alors vous me donnez tort et au moins ca prouvera qu'ya des gens qui sont prets a payer 99€ pour avoir un lapin en peluche ^^

A.B.U.S.A.Y

Gringo, trouve aut chose pour financer ta nouvelle voiture !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouaflechien

Bon je suis un adulte responsable quand même. Je ne vais pas craquer pour une peluche hors de prix et débile. 

JE VEUX LE LAPINOU!!!   ::'(: 

désolé

----------


## ElGato

> le prix n'est pas vraiment en accordance avec le segment de consommateur qui vous lisent...


Bah la portion plutôt plus âgée que la moyenne des joueurs PC...Donc si.
Je citerais pas de nom, mais des gens qui ont voté pour "c'est trop cher" l'ont fait avec une souris à 60euroboules.



Par contre je comprends pas pourquoi vous avez pas tenté direct avec un truc moins cher. Genre des reliures. Hahem.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais entre une souris et une peluche... voila, on m'a compris.

La souris 30€ moins chère que la peluche, et la souris est à 40€ en plus dans mon cas et pas mauvaise. Donc une différence de 50€ ici présentement.

edit: pardon, différence de 40 et 60€, j'arrondissais à 90€ la peluche au lieu de 100.

----------


## mnemotion

le lapin est terrible, mais malheureusement, il est aussi cher... :/

je ne sais pas si la question a déja été posée, mais il ne serait pas possible d'en diminuer le prix en proposant le meme produit, mais plus petit?

edit : désolé casque, j'avais pas vu que t'avais repondu en haut de la page  ::(:

----------


## johan26

il reste encore jusqu'à nowel ? parce que 99€ je peut pas encore

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Non mais ça va pas les mecs. On est hardcore ou on ne l'est pas.

Il fallait le faire en vrai peau de lapin. Et même pas besoin de faire le sale boulot ; vous allez chez Jardiland et le lendemain le lapinou est logiquement kaput.

Très jolie réalisation cependant mais c'est trop cher pour le radin que je suis.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> heu, deux jours par lapin stp


Soit vous vous foutez de notre gueule, soit vous êtes des salauds d'esclavagistes !

99 € - TVA - coût des matières premières = 70 € maximum

Soit un salaire de 35 € la journée.
Je vais vous dénoncer.  ::o:

----------


## Mephisto

Tiens y a longtemps que je l'ai pas ouverte sur le forum...au passage, excellente la nouvelle mouture du site.

Pour en venir au sujet qui nous déchire, J'ADORE. Y a pas photo, il est visiblement très bien fait, il a l'air aussi stupide que dans mes rêves, et m'est avis que ça vaut largement 99€ quand on met les frais bout à bout. 

Maintenant faut prendre en compte le fait que je dois avoir un capital de 13 euros environ, que je suis fraîchement inscrit au Assedic et que j'ai toujours pas d'emploi, difficile de craquer dans ces conditions. De plus, même si j'en avais un, j'ai hélas d'autres priorités devant moi qu'investir pres de 100 euros dans une peluche, aussi bien réalisée soit-elle. Même si je comprend ce prix, j'estime que c'est trop cher pour quelquechose de purement décoratif. Dommage, pour 60 € j'aurais sans doute craqué une fois mon premier salaire versé, mais la je peux pas. Je vote non, même si le coeur voudrait voter oui.
Cela dit ça m'attriste de pas pouvoir avoir ce lapinou tout doux...  ::'(: 

( On peut avoir les patrons ? Je connais une couturière et.... ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Euklif

> Faut bien comprendre qu'on se met pas 90€ dans la poche. Retirez déjà la TVA, puis le cout des matières premières (on n'achète pas les rouleaux de tissus par 5 km), puis les heures de la couturière qui va le faire (il faut presque une journée pour un lapin entirèement à la main) et regardez ce qu'il reste.


Avec encore plus de détail, ce serait plus facile de calculer (genre les prix de votre fournisseur, tout ça).
Mais du coup, ça vous rapporte quoi dans ce cas?

Parce que quand je vois le nombre de personnes interessées, même si largement inférieur aux radins dans mon genre, ça va faire de belle nuit blanche à la personne qui fait les lapins tout de même ^^

----------


## jpjmarti

J'ai répondu non parce que c'est déraisonnable, voilà !

----------


## gros_bidule

> parce que c'est infaisable en couture. Faut des machines industrielles.


au temps pour moi  :;): 

Parcontre 20~30 cm* c'est faisable non ? Qui dit mieux ? Allez allez ...
Enfin bon je dis ça ... celle-ci me botte quand même bien ! Et chapeau pour l'artiste (car il faut bien être un artiste pour sortir un truc aussi sympa).

au repos et dans un bain d'au froide le matin en hiver

----------


## Tungsten

99€ bon je calcule, si je déduis mon abo à wow, celui de AoC, celui de EQ, de EQII, de Vangard, de Dofus, du futur Aion, de Wartamere... Bah reste plus grand chose, par contre si il a un casque lebohaume et une épée durandile j'achete (mais avec les parchemins pornos).

----------


## OnilinQ

C'est pas la matière avec laquelle on fait certaines serviettes et qui te fait des frissons dans toute la colonne vertébrale quand tu la griffes au moins ?
Je sais pas si quelqu'un me comprend ::unsure:: 

Et les yeux c'est de la feutrine ? Ca rendrait mieux en peluche ou en résine je trouve...
Enfin bon je suppose que votre couturière sait ce qu'elle fait.

----------


## Igloo

> C'est pas la matière avec laquelle on fait certaines serviettes et qui te fait des frissons dans toute la colonne vertébrale quand tu la griffes au moins ?
> Je sais pas si quelqu'un me comprend


Tu es un ami à Monsieur Chat ?

Je me tâte pour cette peluche, ça ferait un beau cadeau.

----------


## Super Menteur

Bon il me fait super envie ce lapin, mais même dédicacé et compagnie, 99€ ca fait trop cher pour moi. Donc je vote non.


Mais quand même quelle classe ...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je citerais pas de nom, mais des gens qui ont voté pour "c'est trop cher" l'ont fait avec une souris à 60euroboules.


80 euroboule le mulot s'il te plait

----------


## Largeman

Franchement j'hésites, comme beaucoup à 50-60€ même si la taille était plus petite je l'aurais pris à coup sûr. J'imagine que vous avez testé plusieurs tailles, plusieurs matières ?

Sinon à 100€ avec un mug comme ceux pris en photo dans le n°177 c'est inimaginable ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arsgunner

Perso j'ai voté oui, mon anniversaire et noel approchant je peux me faire offrir ca par des potes.  ::P: h34r:

Sinon le même en taille 19.5 cm je suis sur que ca serait moins cher et possible.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ma raison est malheureusement plus forte que mon compte en banque.

----------


## Angelina

Les gars, c'est pas la taille qui coûte dans l'affaire, mais la main d'oeuvre.

----------


## b0b0

N'empêche tu peux te ramener dans les diners mondains juste avec cette peluche, tranquillou.

----------


## _Uriel_

Moi, si j'arrive à bien vendre mon rein, elle aura sa place juste à côté de la seule peluche que j'ai : Gizmo.

----------


## Flaggados

Franchement je vous aime bien, mais de là à vouloir dépenser moult piécettes pour posséder la représentation peluchesque de votre emblème, là je dis non.
Je suis pas encore assez un hardcore-fan-groupie-prêt-a-vendre-son-corps de votre petit lapin rose.

_[Et puis sans vouloir offenser personne, vous restez un magazine de jeux vidéo, donc faudrait penser à pas trop vous disperser dans votre activité et l'univers de votre canard, sous risque de perdre un peu en qualité et de partir en cacahuète à force de réaliser trop de trips étranges (miniperso entre autres, auquel je cotise d'ailleurs ).
M'enfin bon, moi jdis ça, vous en faites ce que vous voulez, et puis j'ai pas envie de ruiner le topic, surtout qu'il reste bien marrant votre nounours ! ]_

----------


## Coucouf

Trop bieeeeen !!!!!!
En plus on pourra planter des aiguilles dedans pour vous faire mal quand vous êtes en retard pour le bouclage.  ::P:

----------


## sissi

Faut prendre en compte un élément important pour la plupart d'entre nous: madame.
Va lui expliquer que tu veux un lapin débile à 99 roros...

----------


## _Uriel_

> Franchement je vous aime bien, mais de là à vouloir dépenser moult piécettes pour posséder la représentation peluchesque de votre emblème, là je dis non.
> Je suis pas encore assez un hardcore-fan-groupie-prêt-a-vendre-son-corps de votre petit lapin rose.
> 
> _[Et puis sans vouloir offenser personne, vous restez un magazine de jeux vidéo, donc faudrait penser à pas trop vous disperser dans votre activité et l'univers de votre canard, sous risque de perdre un peu en qualité et de partir en cacahuète à force de réaliser trop de trips étranges (miniperso entre autres, auquel je cotise d'ailleurs )._
> _M'enfin bon, moi jdis ça, vous en faites ce que vous voulez, et puis j'ai pas envie de ruiner le topic, surtout qu'il reste bien marrant votre nounours ! ]_


As-tu jamais lu le fabuleux journal "L'éclectique super-valable"?
Moi perso, je suis à 100% pour des trips de ce genre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'en achète 100 et je les revends dans 10 ans. :fou:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Avec encore plus de détail, ce serait plus facile de calculer (genre les prix de votre fournisseur, tout ça).
> Mais du coup, ça vous rapporte quoi dans ce cas?


LE but de ce genre d'opé n'est pas du tout de se faire de la marge, c'est bien trop de travail pour le gain que ça apporte. 
Sur 100 euros, il y a 20 euros de TVA, environ 15 euros de matière première, les frais de port de 20 euros et le salaire de la couturière, soit 45 euros. 
Sauf que dans 45 euros, il y a 15 euros de charges, ça fait donc 30 euros et comme il faut une journée et demi minimum pour faire un lapin, même à ce prix, ça ne fait que 500 euros par moi pour celle qui le fait et aucune marge pour nous. Ce n'est donc que pour l'image de marque. 
Après, vu le nombre de gens intéressé un samedi à 99 euros, on pourrait peut-être envisager de le faire faire en plus grosse quantité à un prix deux fois moindre,à voir. 

Quoiqu'il arrive, je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit là que d'un sondage mais on pensait qu'à ce prix, seule une dizaine de personnes serait d'accord. Je dois dire que je suis surpris. Quoiqu'il arrive, va falloir trouver un moyen de tenir la cadence pour qu'il n'y ait pas 3 mois d'attente




> Et puis sans vouloir offenser personne, vous restez un magazine de jeux vidéo, donc faudrait penser à pas trop vous disperser dans votre activité et l'univers de votre canard, sous risque de perdre un peu en qualité et de partir en cacahuète à force de réaliser trop de trips étranges (miniperso entre autres, auquel je cotise d'ailleurs ).


Ca ne concerne nullement la rédaction, c'est entièrement sous traité, donc pas de dispersion dangereuse. Peut-être inutile mais bon, c'est quand même bien d'essayer plusieurs choses, même si ça ne donne rien.

----------


## Desole

Je need.

----------


## humble.jok

Moi, ca me dit bien...ca serait trop la classe au taf...surtout qu'en ce moment, c'est pas la joie...je bosse dans une boite de finance...

----------


## Femto

Pas donné mais je veux un lapin idiot en peluche chez moi.

----------


## chenoir

> Quoiqu'il arrive, je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit là que d'un sondage mais on pensait qu'à ce prix, seule une dizaine de personnes serait d'accord. Je dois dire que je suis surpris. Quoiqu'il arrive, va falloir trouver un moyen de tenir la cadence pour qu'il n'y ait pas 3 mois d'attente


Que veux tu, avec un lectorat composé au 3/4 de névrosés psychotiques qui n'ont absolument aucun sens de la valeur des choses, fallait s'y attendre  ::siffle::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Faut prendre en compte un élément important pour la plupart d'entre nous: madame.
> Va lui expliquer que tu veux un lapin débile à 99 roros...


Toi t'as pas suivi.
C'est justement :madame: qui veut!

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain les gars écoutez j'ai un plan.

Suffit d'acheter le lapin en tant que cadeau pour la femelle (genre aux environs de nowel), la femelle est vachement contente:

"Oui c'est un collector chérie -fait en poil de lapin d'angora du sud- j'ai du tué pour l'avoir", donc on lui paye pas de bijoux et autres conneries, et en plus au final on récupère le lapin  ::lol:: .

:jojolesbonsconseils:

----------


## JK Duss

Mon compte en banque est aux USA donc à $99 je prends :D

----------


## Wicked Style

Comme la majorité des gens, oui pour la peluche (owi ! ::wub:: ) mais a 99 euros, je peux pas quoi.  ::mellow:: 

Même si ça me fend le cœur (en plus il plairait a ma copine ce lapinou)

----------


## chenoir

J'aimerais savoir combien seraient prêts à payer pour 70 euros.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Même avec 3 mois d'attente, une dédicace de Couly et les signatures de la rédac (je tente...), y'aurai pas de problème pour moi.

----------


## Charal

Voté non. Comme beaucoup le prix me rebute. Oui je sais, je suis une p'tite bite  ::sad::

----------


## Mephisto

A 70 neuros le lapin débile ça passe encore, même si je commencerais à trouver ça cher. 

Sinon pour revenir sur une idée donnée plus haut, une sorte de "pack" avec la peluche + un mug coulyesque comme vu dans le n°177, au même prix, ça me parait déjà plus attractif. ::):

----------


## Yoryze

Je me tâte, j'en parle à madame une fois qu'elle est revenue de voyage, mais 99€ c 'est cher, mais d'un côté faut voir ça comme un collector.

Question subsidiaire : frais de port ?
EDIT : ah, déjà vu, 20€...

(Par contre ma douce fabriquant des peluches, une journée et demi par peluche sur un seul modèle, votre couturière elle est naze ou elle vous entube.)

----------


## Cartman

100 toros, ca me fait un mois de bouffe de midi...
Mais j'ai des économies, donc si vous en faites un avec un urètre et un pack de croutons en promo, j'achête!  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

C'est une idée qu'elle est vachement bien et tout. Mais genre vraiment vraiment  ::): 

Et genre je bosserai avec un salaire et tout, je me la serais sûrement offerte, mais je dois avouer que waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh, non, en fait non. Je ne prétends pas que ça vaut son prix, c'est juste que comme pour beaucoup, son prix est "au-dessus".

----------


## Yoryze

Juste argumenter sur un truc, voyant des peluches et dérivés du genre tous les jours : 99€ pour une peluche de 60cm faite main avec des matière de qualité (hein oui ?), ce n'est pas super cher, c'est de la création artisanale avant tout, et ça se paye.

----------


## Next

Personne ne veut faire un enfant avec moi? 

Ca me donnera une bonne raison de claquer 99€ pour ce lapin uber-classe...  ::sad::

----------


## monsieurson

Franchement c'est clur qu'elle claque la p'tite pluche ! ::wub:: 

Mais en effet son prix est un peu élevé ... pourquoi ne pas faire quelque chose du genre "Oui si vous commandez une peluche on ajoute deux trois stickers CanardPC, une photo de la team, des Pogs je sais pas ... un magnet canardPC ... des trucs qui coutent pas cher à faire en grosse quantité.

Ca aiderait à faire passer la pillule des 99€ !

Oui au super mega pack du fan de canard !

----------


## Next

On peut l'avoir en bundle si on se réabonne 1 an?  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'en prends une !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Vraiment maginifique. Et puis bon, c'est de l'artisanal, donc le prix ne me choque pas. J'ai malheureusement autre chose à foutre du peu de pognon que j'ai. Mais promis, dès que je suis riche et célèbre, j'en prends trois !!!!

----------


## chenoir

Pour tout vous dire, je suis prêt à payer jusqu'à 120 euros pour un bundle peluche+mog personnalisé

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je me tâte, j'en parle à madame une fois qu'elle est revenue de voyage, mais 99€ c 'est cher, mais d'un côté faut voir ça comme un collector.
> 
> Question subsidiaire : frais de port ?
> EDIT : ah, déjà vu, 20€...
> 
> (Par contre ma douce fabriquant des peluches, une journée et demi par peluche sur un seul modèle, votre couturière elle est naze ou elle vous entube.)


ben c'est surtout qu'elle l'a jamais fait avant. Et ta douce, elle n'aurait pas un plan pour en faire moins cher ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Super idée (mais trop cher pour moi).

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Perso je dis oui... mais sans certitude de pouvoir honorer actuellement. Mais en tout cas, le prix ne me rebute pas spécialement même si je devrais plutôt d'abord m'abonner, par ce que bon, déplacer mon gros cul chez le marchand de journaux, c'était bon il y a 20 ans, merde quoi.

Vive le célibat pour une foi !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Concernant les 20€ de fdp, c'est compris dans le prix ?

----------


## thauthau

J'ai voté non, une peluche sans tentacules ça ne m'intéresse pas.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Personne ne veut faire un enfant avec moi? 
> 
> Ca me donnera une bonne raison de claquer 99€ pour ce lapin uber-classe...


ASV ?

Nan mais sinon l'idée est plus que pas mal, je veux même un pin's moi là avec ! et un nouveau T-shirt car le miens commence à s'user sévèrement !

Pour la tasse, je ne pouvais pas attendre, j'ai demandé à ma mère de me faire un bol : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/722559f...3ccef518e.html Ça me déride la matin quand je me lève à 4h...

Je crois que je vais la tanner pour une peluche :D

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Euh dites ? Vous auriez pas oublier une virgule dans le prix ? Je veus dire entre le 9 et le 9...

Parce que 99roros dans les dents (qu'il a fort joli d'ailleurs) non merci sans moi.

Alors je vote non malgré le fait que je comprenne qu'il soit réalisé à la main et que cela prend du temps et de la matière premiere.
Trop cher c'est dommage parce que je l'aurai bien placé à coté de ma peluche rebelle et de mon chapeau de Tonk



Enfin voila tant pis.

----------


## chenoir

Tiens, bonne idée le bol fait maison. Je vais de ce pas m'acheter un bol blanc et peindre un lapin couly dessus.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
J'ai voté oui, mais sous réserve que je garde mon emploi, car mon entreprise vit avec la générosité de ses investisseurs... (Promis patron, je garde secret le nom de la boite ! :D)

----------


## manulelutin

punaise, il a l'air tellement con, que je craquerais presque... ::P: 

je trouve pas le prix si abusé pour du fait main, edition très limité.
c'est pas nourrit a la melamine quoi  :B): 

mais je me vois mal justifier cet achat ... a qui deja... a main gauche. :<_<: 
eh merde ::|:

----------


## Erokh

> Je veux pas paraitre mauvaise langue mais avec un fil, une aiguille, et pour 5 euros de matos, on arrive au même résultat tout seuls comme des grands....... h34r:


si on nous met les patron en ligne, je me mets à la couture illico. ::lol:: 
mais ça revient à plus de 5€ rien que pour les matières première. à mon avis on est plus proche des 30

----------


## toutatis

Des T-shirts imprimés, ce serait sympa et plus économique, non ?!

----------


## elkoo

On est 71 gros débiles  ::o:  A 50€ je suis sûr qu'on serait 232.
J'ai déjà commencé à faire un petit casque pour lui faire chevaucher ma bécane à fond. Dans l'urètre.

----------


## Nono

> mais 99€  j'ai eu une clef USB 4Go Radiohead édition limitée avec 7 albums dedans pour à peu près le même prix


pitain l'arnaque.

----------


## Jeremy

Mode vieux con : plus de 600 balles pour une peluche, ça fait cher tout de même.

----------


## carbish

99€, Porte Monnaie a voté non.

Mais si un jour le prix descend pour une raison ou une autre, Porte-Monnaie n'aura plus mot à dire.

En plus, il aura la classe ultime à côté de mon mug.

----------


## Jeckhyl

M'enfin, 72 peluches à l'heure actuelle, même en en virant le tiers (soyons large) qui se désisteront après avoir reçu la taxe d'habitation, ça fait 50 peluches, je suis pas sûr que Casque avait prévu un tel engouement. La pauvre couturière, s'il lui faut 2 jours par peluche elle est partie pour en coudre pendant 3 mois, elle va plus pouvoir supporter la vue d'un lapin de toute sa vie  ::P: .

----------


## La Mimolette

Ca reste vraiment un objet collector. Il trônera au bureau proche d'une bouteille d'Old Pulteney 12 ans d'âge.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Non, parce que je ne suis pas tellement dans le trip "groupie-fan" (quel que soit le domaine). Quoi qu'un petit lapin genre format schtroumpf à poser sur mon clavier...

Vu qu'il n'y a eu que 240 réponses actuellement (ca fait peu pour le projet), faudrait aussi demander dans le mag aux lecteurs de venir voter, le nombre de réponse peut pas tellement être représentatif si ca reste comme ca.

----------


## half

> Personne ne veut faire un enfant avec moi? 
> 
> Ca me donnera une bonne raison de claquer 99€ pour ce lapin uber-classe...


Je répéte ce n'est pas une peluche pour enfant mais un objet de collection.




> ASV ?
> 
> Nan mais sinon l'idée est plus que pas mal, je veux même un pin's moi là avec ! et un nouveau T-shirt car le miens commence à s'user sévèrement !
> 
> Pour la tasse, je ne pouvais pas attendre, j'ai demandé à ma mère de me faire un bol : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/722559f...3ccef518e.html Ça me déride la matin quand je me lève à 4h...
> 
> Je crois que je vais la tanner pour une peluche :D





> Tiens, bonne idée le bol fait maison. Je vais de ce pas m'acheter un bol blanc et peindre un lapin couly dessus.


Haaaan le méchant vol de copyright  ::ninja::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Joli !!
mais personellement, je prefere m'amuser avec ma bite

 :B):

----------


## Caca Président

> Joli !!


Moi je la trouve très moche cette peluche du coup j'ai voté Ben Non !

----------


## mentasm

Elle guérie du cancer cette peluche????

----------


## chenoir

> Haaaan le méchant vol de copyright


Je proteste, cet objet n'a pas été proposé à la vente, j'ai donc tout à fait le droit de me le fabrique moi-même (même si un vrai, made in couly, serait quand même beaucoup plus mieux).

----------


## Balin

Je dis oui même si le prix est assez conséquent. Quand j'avais vu la peluche dans le CPC je m'étais dit que s'il vous la commercialisée j'en prendrai une. Je reste fidèle à mes convictions  ::):

----------


## Chipoz

Moi moi je veux du lapin!!

----------


## rmp

99 brouzous  ::o: 

Vu le pouvoir d'achat en berne ces temps-ci, je vous propose plutot de nous donner la recette de fabrication, on a tous une maman ou une tante janine couturiere nan ?!? Dans ce cas vous nous dites ce qu'il faut comme matiere 1er, et un plan, un patron (je ne connais pas le vocabulaire des couturieres) pour le faire ... apres quoi les gens le fabriquent eux meme et on se fait un concours de "Ckikialeplubo" ou "Ckikialeplubete" !

voila mon idée, sinon ba c'est vrai que ca serait tellement classe de dormir enfin avec kkun meme si ce n'est qu'une peluche.

Et pourquoi pas ne la proposer qu'en cadeau de concours, au lieu d'offrir un jeu ou un abonnement, une peluche c'est tellement plus gratifiant  ::):

----------


## Burrico

OUaaah trop débile j'achète ! ::o: 

En espérant qu'il soit bien fourré à l'aspirateur pour pas être trop tout mou, et que l'idée du mug collector trop stylay offert avec pour remercier les fidèles maso qui achetent sans réfléchir ne se perde pas dans les nimbes  ::siffle::

----------


## bada

La classe, ça n'a pas de prix... J'achète!  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, mais vous êtes complètement dingues.
Ca me terrifie.

Accessoirement, je vends des feuilles A4 avec des des brouillons et des plans d'articles, 85 €... C'est pour une bonne cause, je dois renouveler mon port d'arme.

----------


## Pelomar

99 euros ?
Ouais mais non, c'est quand meme uber violent pour une peluche.

Edit : putain Boulon tu fais chier, maintenant on va croire que je dis ca pour t'imiter.
Bon en fait 99 euros c'est trop cheap, je pense qu'on se fait enfler sur la qualité alors je vais pas acheter.

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci d'avoir lu le topic dans son intégralité, toto.

----------


## Mephisto

L'idée de nous fournir les patrons et de faire un concours par la suite me plait bien.  Ça ferait économiser la main-d'oeuvre, la TVA, les frais de port, et ça donnerais du travail à nos tatas ou nos mamies.  ::): 

Sinon c'est vrai que l'idée d'un pack avec la peluche lapin à 99 neuros voir un peu plus avec quelques trucs bien moins cher à produire ( un t-shirt ou un mug, ou...) est déjà plus attractive et m'encouragerais à claquer une telle somme pour une "simple" peluche.

----------


## Pelomar

> Merci d'avoir lu le topic dans son intégralité, toto.


Bon dans ce cas je suis pas assez fan de CPC pour m'acheter un objet de collection a 99 euros.
Si c'est de ca que tu veux parler.

Sinon j'ai loupé un truc, pardon, je vais me fouetter.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bon dans ce cas je suis pas assez fan de CPC pour m'acheter un objet de collection a 99 euros.
> Si c'est de ca que tu veux parler.
> 
> Sinon j'ai loupé un truc, pardon, je vais me fouetter.


Voilà, là, y a une mise en perspective.
Perso, je les mettrais les 99€, mais parce kue c'est ma famille, mon clou.
Après, je suis estomakué du nombre de gars prêts à lâcher autant de thunes.

"CanardPC, premier sur les CSP++ early adopters acheteurs impulsifs légèrement demeurés "!

----------


## selenite

Soyons fou, soyons impétueux, votons oui !
La révision de la moto attendra !

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Voilà, là, y a une mise en perspective.
> Perso, je les mettrais les 99€, mais parce kue c'est ma famille, mon clou.
> Après, je suis estomakué du nombre de gars prêts à lâcher autant de thunes.
> 
> "CanardPC, premier sur les CSP++ early adopters acheteurs impulsifs légèrement demeurés "!


Qu'est-ce que tu peux faire comme fautes mon gros ! Un effort voyons ...

Sinon, bah ya des escrocs ... et y a des pigeons ...

----------


## Igloo

> Accessoirement, je vends des feuilles A4 avec des des brouillons et des plans d'articles, 85 €...


Si tu les signes, je les prends à 99€.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

De mon côté je suis grave intéressé, ça le ferait vraiment sur mon bureau au milieu de mes collègues coincés.
Par contre 99€ pour ça, bordel c'est hors de prix. A part si elle fait 1m50 de haut.
Bref, intéressé, mais uniquement si on arrive à un prix raisonnable.

----------


## Lang0chat

Elle à une pure bouille mais nan...

----------


## KiwiX

Plutôt que des peluches, vous voulez pas lancer des t-shirts ?

----------


## t-buster

> Voilà, là, y a une mise en perspective.
> je suis estomakué du nombre de gars prêts à lâcher autant de thunes.
> 
> "CanardPC, premier sur les CSP++ early adopters acheteurs impulsifs légèrement demeurés "!


bah regarde sur Ebay il y a bien plein de truc de Lehman&Brother qui se vendent...

Et puis le prix des peluches sont toujours cher dès que l'on dépassent quelques décimètres.
Alors une pluche collector de couly...

----------


## KikujiroTM

Je le trouve franchement cool et bien trop cher. Je préfère mettre ces 99€ dans un abo plutôt que dans une peluche aussi cool soit-elle.

----------


## Coucouf

> Perso, je les mettrais les 99€, mais parce kue c'est ma famille, mon clou.
> Après, je suis estomakué du nombre de gars prêts à lâcher autant de thunes.
>   demeurés "!


Eh ouais, on vous aime on vous vénère les gens, vous pouvez même-pas vous imaginer...  ::wub:: 
Votre bêtise n'a pas de prix, quand la seule solution qu'on nous propose aux problèmes du monde c'est de travailler le dimanche !




> Après, vu le nombre de gens intéressé un samedi à 99 euros, on pourrait peut-être envisager de le faire faire en plus grosse quantité à un prix deux fois moindre,à voir.


Après, fabriqué en Chine par des enfants nourris au lait frelaté, même à moitié prix, ça m'intéresse pas. Le côté artisanal made in France joue aussi.

Edit: Après, c'est une épidémie les phrases qui commencent par après ?

----------


## Largeman

> Purée, mais vous êtes complètement dingues.
> Ca me terrifie.
> 
> Accessoirement, je vends des feuilles A4 avec des des brouillons et des plans d'articles, 85 €... C'est pour une bonne cause, je dois renouveler mon port d'arme.


Autant de méchanceté et de vulgarité en un post... C'est la première fois que tu vois quelqu'un acheté non pas par raison, mais par passion ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais faut bien kue je me pose en gardien de la raison et de la morale, comme ça, on a pas l'air de vous prendre pour un gros tas de pigeons, on passe pour une entreprise socialement consciente et on rafle 40% de ventes en plus.

Le good cop, bad cop applikuée à l'école de commerce.

----------


## Paul Verveine

On m'a pas encore enseigné cette technique. Je passerais prendre un cours un de ces 4.

----------


## Jolaventur

> voila mon idée, sinon ba c'est vrai que ca serait tellement classe de dormir enfin avec kkun meme si ce n'est qu'une peluche.


je plussoi mais à 100 euroboules je préfère rester seul en carrence affective mais avec du pognon.

----------


## VosT

Alors désolé de pas avoir lu tout le topic mais je voulais juste dire OUI JE LE VEUX !

Mais, est ce possible de le reserver et de payer quand j'aurais de l'argent ? hein hein hein siouplait ? :$

----------


## OnilinQ

> bah regarde sur Ebay il y a bien plein de truc de Lehman&Brother qui se vendent...


Oui enfin Canard PC n'a pas encore fait faillite que je sache  ::rolleyes:: 
Je suis quand même impressionné par le nombre de personnes prêtes à dépenser 100€ pour une bête (c'est le cas de le dire) peluche.
Surtout que les coutures sont quand même assez apparentes. Peut-être parce que c'est une pré-version ?

----------


## Spartan

> Purée, mais vous êtes complètement dingues.
> Ca me terrifie.


Attens, me dis pas que tu t'en aperçois que maintenant ?  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, on s'enfonce dans des strates de folies kui commencent à m'être étrangères...

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ben, on s'enfonce *dans des strates de folies kui commencent à m'être étrangères*...


Mon cul!

C'est quand même vous les lapins roses spam spam cul cul, le pingouin qui fait des mixs, les articles recouverts d'une part de pizza, El gringo, Half, le gentil poulet, le test de wii fit (en combinaison moulante adidas  ::P: ), les notes négatives, toussa quoi  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ben, on s'enfonce dans des strates de folies kui commencent à m'être étrangères...


Attends ne généralise pas non plus y'a une poignée de neuneu/groupies à deux ronds de flan et une majorité de mecs un peu censé ou qui n'ont pas de pognon. ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Je blague hein...

----------


## Jolaventur

Nitro a voté Oui, il doit vraiment ressentir le manque depuis qu'Emma Watson lui a dit non.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Hum 18h25, 91 votes pour oui, 91 x 99 ... hummm

Ouch ! ha ha les gars ... Bénef bénef.

----------


## Jolaventur

Nan y se font pas grand chose dans l'affaire 
En fait rien je crois, c'est juste pour nous.

Si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## rmp

> Je suis quand même impressionné par le nombre de personnes prêtes à dépenser 100€ pour une bête (c'est le cas de le dire) peluche.


Attention,  ce n'est pas une bête peluche mais une peluche bête, nuance !

----------


## Tahia

moi je prend envoyé la peluche

----------


## Nick Samer

J'amais de la vie je paye 100 euros pour ca. Autant demander a une grand-mere d'en faire un.

LVMH fait des emules.

Autant demander 25 euros - mais pas plus - en plus de l'abonnement annuel. La je pense que ca serait acceptable.

----------


## L'invité

Et vous voulez pas plutôt nous expliquer comment en faire un?

----------


## Nelfe

> Et vous voulez pas plutôt nous expliquer comment en faire un?


Il te faut un chinois et du tissu, ça te reviens à 10-15€ maxi tout ça.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Après il te faut du skill, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix :mastercard:

----------


## Ouaflechien

> ....
> 
> "CanardPC, premier sur les CSP++ early adopters acheteurs impulsifs légèrement demeurés "!


Merde, j'suis repéré!!!


sinon petit calcul. environ 100 acheteurs, a 2 jours la peluche donc 2.5 peluches par semaine soit 10 par mois.... ça fait 10 mois... en comptant les congés ça fait environ 1 an de travail. Bonne chance à la couturière.

----------


## Pimûsu

Effectivement, faudrait même prévoir des mains de rechange ! Ça tombe bien, on sait les greffer maintenant.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Accessoirement, je vends des feuilles A4 avec des des brouillons et des plans d'articles, 85 €... C'est pour une bonne cause, je dois renouveler mon port d'arme.


Déconne pas y'a un abrutis qui serait bien capable de ten filer 50€ pour les encadrer et les accrocher dans leur salon.

----------


## Euklif

> Après, vu le nombre de gens intéressé un samedi à 99 euros, on pourrait peut-être envisager de le faire faire en plus grosse quantité à un prix *deux fois moindre*,à voir.


La, j'y réfléchirais déjà plus longuement...
Chuis étonné que personne n'ait vraiment percut sur cette donnée.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'amais de la vie je paye 100 euros pour ca. Autant demander a une grand-mere d'en faire un.
> 
> LVMH fait des emules.
> 
> Autant demander 25 euros - mais pas plus - en plus de l'abonnement annuel. La je pense que ca serait acceptable.


Si t'as lu le topic, t'as compris kue c'est pas possible.
Surtout ku'on ne fait aucun bénef dessus.
La matière première, le travail de la couturière, la petite série... Tout ça impose ce prix ridicule.

De toutes façons, moi je trouve l'idée débile : plutôt kue  de conserver notre réputation de gars kui font ça parce ku'ils vont au bout de leur délire, on a l'air de malades mentaux kui exigent des sommes aberrantes pour des trucs apparemment bon marché.

En plus des malades mentaux privés de la lettre [KU].

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et sinon des mini-peluches, plus rapides à coudre, moins de matières premières = moins cher.

----------


## carbish

Pas faisable les petits trucs sans les machines qui vont derrière, si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## J-D

> En plus des malades mentaux privés de la lettre [KU].


Ça me rappelle quelque chose ::o: ... Lien: les[KU]



> Les Q sont une espèce de créatures quasi divine, quasi omnipotente, quasi omnisciente qui vit dans une dimension parallèle appelée le Continuum Q.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Comme les autres : cette peluche a une classe énorme, j'adorerais l'avoir, et elle ne semble pas très chère pour sa qualité (une peluche artisanale c'est cher de toute façon, et les prix ont de toute façon augmenté au fil des ans comme pour tout) ; mais c'est trop cher pour moi. Pas grave, je me rattraperai sur un autre goodie, surtout qu'il semble que vous avez diverses idées.

----------


## Cartapouille

Y'en a des graves quand même, qui sont près à mettre une somme pareille pour du tissu et de l'encre...

Chapeau la rédaction, je sais pas comment vous faites mais vous arrivez à créer des vrai fanboys aveugles!

----------


## Jeremy

> Voilà, là, y a une mise en perspective.
> Perso, je les mettrais les 99€, mais parce kue c'est ma famille, mon clou.
> Après, je suis estomakué du nombre de gars prêts à lâcher autant de thunes.
> 
> "CanardPC, premier sur les CSP++ early adopters acheteurs impulsifs légèrement demeurés "!


Si tu souhaites pleurer, je te conseille ça : http://www.goblinscomic.com/tf85.html le mec se fait un bonne grosse fortune pour 3 ou 4 planches plutôt moches. Enfin, tant que ça fonctionne, pourquoi se priver ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> De toutes façons, moi je trouve l'idée débile : plutôt kue  de conserver notre réputation de gars kui font ça parce ku'ils vont au bout de leur délire, on a l'air de malades mentaux kui exigent des sommes aberrantes pour des trucs apparemment bon marché.


C'est vrai que sur le coup, autant les reliure et tapis de souris ça faiyt parti du délire mais là ça fait un peu merchandising à la groupe de métal qui vends ses tee shirt et autre bandana dans chaque album.

Toute façon les 100 euroboules je les ai pas alors perso

----------


## Bebealien

Je vais pas faire original.
Bien mais trop cher.

----------


## essaion

Clair que vu le temps de travail pour en faire un, c'est juste donné, même si ça peut donner l'impression que non.

Moi, j'en prends un, et c'est la boîte qui raque. J'aurais des clients débiles mais avec de l'humour, j'en prendrais sûrement plus, pour offrir. On arrive à 100, quand même... Et c'est moi le 100ème, ça mérite pas un mug dédicacé ?

PS : Boulon, y a des claviers à pas trop cher avec la lettre Q qui fonctionnent. Si t'es vraiment en galère, je dois pouvoir t'envoyer un bon vieux clavier IBM qui a près de dix ans mais qui fonctionne toujours au poil  :;):  Mais ça serait sûrement plus drôle de taper un de tes collègues pour lui piquer son clavier, nan ?

----------


## O.Boulon

J'attends une prime pour changer de clavier sur mon EEEPC.

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Cool avec ce sondage on a les noms des gens riches du forum.


Pourquoi tu crois que je lis de près tous les post?  ::o: 




Bon sinon j'ai voté non, mais en fait oui.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon sinon j'ai voté non, mais en fait oui.


Toi aussi , tu dors toute seule et il te faut une peluche pour combler ta carence affective? ::P:

----------


## essaion

> J'attends une prime pour changer de clavier sur mon EEEPC.


Han, tu utilises un EEE ?! MOUAH AH AH AH ! Bien fait, t'avais qu'à pas te la péter ! Tiens, si j'étais méchant, je souhaiterais même que d'autres touches te claquent sous les doigts !

Ah putain, les netbooks, j'ai toujours pas fini d'en rire !

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est juste que O. Boulon il a des gros doigts trop musclay.

----------


## chenoir

Moi je suis riche  ::lol:: 

Mais après l'achat de cette peluche, je serais à découvert ^^

----------


## chenoir

Et ca part pour le flood...

Bon sinon, Est il toujours question de peut être la vendre moins cher parce qu'on est plein de couillons interessés?

----------


## elkoo

> De toutes façons, moi je trouve l'idée débile...malades mentaux kui exigent des sommes aberrantes pour des trucs apparemment bon marché.
> En plus des malades mentaux privés de la lettre [KU].


Euh, toutes mes excuses, tu fais bien de le dire, j'ai toujours cru que vous étiez des malades mentaux.

Bref, c'est trop chère, mais je met ma couille gauche à couper que si je chiale, ma mère, mes potes, ma concierge ou ma femme se cotiseront.
A hauteur de 49€. (Déconnez pas, j'ai mon cutteur en main).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Entre les gens prêts à envoyer de la thune pour le mini frisson de la maxi honte et ceux prêts à acheter la peluche, ça me donne le vertige.

----------


## elkoo

Bah je vois pas le problème, quand on est con, on est con. J'aurais des thunes mon chèque serait déjà parti puis je dois dire que j'ai économisé pas mal de ronds grâce à CPC : j'ai pas acheté Hulk ni Spore.

----------


## chenoir

> Bah je vois pas le problème, quand on est con, on est con. J'aurais des thunes mon chèque serait déjà parti puis je dois dire que j'ai économisé pas mal de ronds grâce à CPC : j'ai pas acheté Hulk ni Spore.


Ni halo3, ni gene troopers.

Vous n'imaginez pas ce que CPC vous a fait économiser, vous qui d'habitude n'achetez que de la merde.

----------


## elkoo

J'ai tout de même gardé l'habitude, je viens de prendre un compte cpc premium pour avoir la webcam.

----------


## Karbarz

Bouh, je n'ai pas les moyens mais j'aurais vraiment adoré pouvoir dire oui...
Et ça ne serais pas possible de vendre le patron pour le faire coudre par des amies que l'on peux payer en nature ?

----------


## elkoo

Tu te complique la vie, un certain O.B. m'a laisser entendre que Gringo pouvait se laisser corrompre si tu accepte la torture.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et ça ne serais pas possible de vendre le patron pour le faire coudre par des amies que l'on peux payer en nature ?


  Un certain E. Gringo que nous ne nommerons pas par respect pour sa vie privée m'a laisser entendre qu'il pourrait accepter les paiements en nature.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Bouh, je n'ai pas les moyens mais j'aurais vraiment adoré pouvoir dire oui...


T'avais qu'à pas acheter moins de vieux jeux de plateau bizarres des années 50 sur E-bay  ::P: 




> Et ça ne serais pas possible de vendre le patron pour le faire coudre par des amies que l'on peux payer en nature ?


T'as un potager ?!

----------


## chenoir

Nan nan, ca, ca te concerne uniquement toi. E.G. il en a rien à foutre des autres  ::siffle::

----------


## Gamera

Tout de même cher, mais il faut se faire plaisir de temps en temps. Moi je serais preneur  ::):

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Lapinours s il te plait.

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est sur, c'est pas donné... 

Mais si il fait comme Bert, la peluche d'Abby dans NCIS, *je prends*  ::wub:: 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZAdshTpR80

PS: désolé, la vidéo est plus lente à charger qu'à lire. Mettez là en pause dés le début pour éviter les coupures pendant la lecture. Enjoy  :;):

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ca me fait un peu marrer quand même ces réactions. 
Vous êtes au courant que jusqu'à ce qu'on déporte une énorme partie de la prod de jouets vers la chine et ses chtites mains industrieuses et pas chères, à la base une peluche c'est un produit qui coute cher, un truc de luxe en fait ? 
Une peluche normalement ca coute pas 25 euros hein. Le moindre objet fabriqué par des gens qui ont les mêmes standards de vie que vous bah c'est cher et c'est comme ca.

Donc que CPC vende une peluche 100 roros bah ca me choque pas du tout.

----------


## Say hello

> Une peluche normalement ca coute pas 25 euros hein. Le moindre objet fabriqué par des gens qui ont les mêmes standards de vie que vous bah c'est cher et c'est comme ca.


Faudra que je pense à prendre une photo (quand j'aurais racheter un APN) d'un peluche que j'ai chez moi, made in France, faite main par la tenante de la boutique, 25€.
C'est pas une boutique spécialisée peluches donc ok son revenu n'est pas basé sur ça et peut être que par expérience elle à une technique qui permet d'en faire pas mal assez vite et à moindre frais, mais le prix et là.
De mémoire je dirais ~20cm la peluche, mais la matière 1ere doit pas avoir le plus gros impact.

----------


## tenshu

> Donc que CPC vende une peluche 100 roros bah ca me choque pas du tout.


D'autant qu'on se doute que c'est pas chez CPC qu'on va essayer d'entuber ses lecteurs ... 


99€ ? c'est 2/3 de mes courses alimentaires mensuelles.
Donc ça sera sans moi (et sûrement sans les autres travailleurs pauvres mais ça c'est pas un scoop).

----------


## tenshu

> Han, tu utilises un EEE ?! MOUAH AH AH AH ! Bien fait, t'avais qu'à pas te la péter ! Tiens, si j'étais méchant, je souhaiterais même que d'autres touches te claquent sous les doigts !
> 
> Ah putain, les netbooks, j'ai toujours pas fini d'en rire !

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Faudra que je pense à prendre une photo (quand j'aurais racheter un APN) d'un peluche que j'ai chez moi, made in France, faite main par la tenante de la boutique, 25€.
> C'est pas une boutique spécialisée peluches donc ok son revenu n'est pas basé sur ça et peut être que par expérience elle à une technique qui permet d'en faire pas mal assez vite et à moindre frais, mais le prix et là.
> De mémoire je dirais ~20cm la peluche, mais la matière 1ere doit pas avoir le plus gros impact.


Bah je crois que ce fut bien de la chance quand même. Les exemples de ce genre sont rares (dans le cas ou on a pas une chaine de production derrière j'entends), mais je crois que tu es tombé sur une couturière balèze et sympa  :;): 
Les travaux artisanaux décemment payés, en France ca reste très cher pour quiconque est habitué à la grande distribution.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ou simplement une couturière avec une machine spécifique qui permet de faire les coutures de peluche facilement.

----------


## Naya

Je suis d'accord sur le principe et le prix ne me choc pas plus que ça pour une objet fabriqué en France en petit quantité, par contre mon portefeuille pencherai plus vers une fabrication dans un autre pays, malgré que j'aime soutenir le travail fait chez nous.


Lapinouuuuuuuuuuuuu  ::wub::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> malgré que j'aime soutenir le travail fait chez nous.


Le travail, mais pas la langue... 
 ::P:

----------


## Bungalow Bill

Oulah, c' est la loose ici... des clés USB collector Radiohead... Crise de rire ouai

----------


## OlG-fr

Il est très beau ce lapin, mais 99€...Non désolé sans moi.  :;):

----------


## essaion

> Agressive Bastard - Seal of Approval


Excellent ! Tiens, pour encore plus mériter la réputation, je précise que je verrais assez bien la lettre K du clavier de Boulon lâcher.

Sinon ouais, vu le temps de travail indiqué pour la réalisation d'un seul lapin, 99 € c'est carrément pas assez cher les gars. Ou alors, ça lui prend deux journées de deux heures (et même encore, c'est à peine le SMIC - marrant comme mon regard sur la valeur du temps de travail a changé depuis que j'ai monté ma boîte).


EDIT : et le site http://www.says-it.com/seal est juste excellent pour faire des sceaux, avec une diversité hallucinante !

----------


## UnA

DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT!

complètement génial, mais 100€... Hmmm faudra mettre au moins un poil de Gringo dedans

----------


## justmoa

Je n'ai pas l'utilité d'une peluche.
Sans moi sur ce coup là.

----------


## Madval

Sympa. Le nom reste le must ! Spam spam culcul !
Alors qui touche la plus grosse mamarge sur la vente ? Le créateur de spamspam cucul ou Aline ?
Parceque moi je créé un perso comme ça qu'un(e) doux dingue fait ensuite y'a intêret que les royalties tombent ! Venal ? Pas du tout.
Edit : Question : Spam spam cul cul a t'il un copyright ? ahahah...

----------


## Galdarok

> C'est cher et pas cher, disons que pour une peluche vu comem ca simplement c'est cher, pour un objet fait a la demande et avec amour, cela n'est pas si cher, regardez les plastic toys, j'ai achete recement un espece de goldorak qui a coute 150 eur, collector, 300 exemplaires, et des exemples comme ça y en a plein, c'est de lart quand meme merde! :D


Heu, si t'as acheté récemment un plastic toy Goldorak à 150 euros, tu peux payer c'uila 300 !!!
Paske les plastik toys Goldo récents... (expert inside)

----------


## chenoir

Tut tut, Fripi, écoutes pas quelqu'un qui sait pas écrire correctement Goldorak.

----------


## Nono

> Oulah, c' est la loose ici... des clés USB collector Radiohead... Crise de rire ouai


♪ Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous ! ♪
Ecrire "loose" dans ton premier post, tu rentres direct dans mes petits papiers... Indice : pour rester très longtemps ici, oublie aussi les majuscules et la ponctuation, et ouvre un sujet sur les armes à feu.

Pour les autres je rappelle que cette peluche n'est pas un jouet. C'est un objet de collection. Sinon faudrait acheter une dizaine de bébé au marché noir et leur faire passer des tests comme essayer de bouffer un oeil ou une oreille de lapin, afin que la peluche soit commercialisable, avé le logo CE et tout.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

A ce prix là non
A 50€ je prends
Voté non donc (faudrait un oui si c'est moins cher)

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

J'adore mais c'est trop cher, je claque pas 90 eurals pour un machin qui est d'une utilité douteuse si ce n'est le fait qu'il a vraiment l'air débile. Après, je ne suis pas collectionneur donc bon...

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ben c'est cher mais c'est fait main. C'est normal. La pauvre femme séquestrée dans les bureaux de CPC ne peux pas acheter ses matériaux dans la rue du Sentier si elle en fait pas au moins 15000 donc c'est sur les bons matériaux c'est cher. En plus c'est un modèle unique. Enfin c'est sur on est plus habitué à payer des choses de qualité, avec le déluge de mreuds chinoises à vil prix. Déjà qu'on regarde même pas ce qu'on mange alors une peluche...
Bon c'est sur 99€ c'est cher. Mais faut voir si y'a 100 commandes fermes si y'a pas moyen de commencer à avoir des ristournes.

----------


## b0b0

> Toi aussi , tu dors toute seule et il te faut une peluche pour combler ta carence affective?


Moi il me faut un traversin.

----------


## essaion

Un traversin pour combler ta carence affective ?  ::huh::

----------


## chenoir

Quoi, vous n'avez JAMAIS enlacé un traversin pour vous endormir? Mais c'est quoi ce forum?

----------


## Brocoli Man

A la question de comment CPC a pu créer une telle bande de fanboys aveugles, je répondrai que ca n'a pas commencé avec CPC, déja, mais à l'époque Joystick. 

Je rappelle que Casque, Fish, Pom2ter, Ackboo et consorts ont quand même un paquet d'années derrière eux à écrire de la qualité, et ça, bizarrement, quand ca fait plus de 10 ans qu'ils t'accompagnent, ca a tendance à te marquer.

Déja y'a 5 ans, j'aurais acheté un pingouin en peluche tête baissée alors...

----------


## Casque Noir

Et bien, ca fait un paquet de monde intéressé. Je rappelle juste que les 99 euros inclus 20 euros de frais de ports (timbre + carton), ce qui fait 79 euros.

Pour info, voilà un site qui vend des peluches, industrielles ou faites main, de 7 à plus de 1000 euros :
http://www.jouets-prestige.com/jouet...1705_1748.html

Bon, ok, c'est sûrement de qualité encore supérieure mais bon, dès qu'on parle d'artisanat, c'est forcément plus cher.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Evidemment, j'en prends 2.

----------


## Nyrius

Si j'ai les moyens j'en veux l'air con qui l'a me fait planée !

----------


## Naya

> Le travail, mais pas la langue...


Hum es-ce de cela dont tu parles ?
http://www.langue-fr.net/index/m/malgre-que.htm

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Oui  ::P:

----------


## Brocoli Man

!! Nan mais là honnêtement y'a un pb non ?
On a dépassé la centaine de "oui", si tout ca se transforme en commandes elle va faire une rupture d'anévrisme avant d'avoir fini, votre couturière ...

----------


## ElGato

Je pense qu'en prenant 50% des "oui" on a une bonne estimation de la réalité. Ça fait quand même pas mal, note...

J'espère qu'il y a du brainstorming chez CPC à l'heure qu'il est, sur le thème "ces abrutis décérébrés de lecteurs".

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> !! Nan mais là honnêtement y'a un pb non ?
> On a dépassé la centaine de "oui", si tout ca se transforme en commandes elle va faire une rupture d'anévrisme avant d'avoir fini, votre couturière ...


Je pense que quand elle a vu ça, elle s'est enfui en Australie...

----------


## oldGamer

J'en veux un de lapinou, bon il va falloir que je pique le fric prévu pour ma retraite  ::P: .
Mais le coup du mug en plus ça m'interresse aussi.
Et question subsidiaire, peut on demandé une personalisation du lapinou, parce que je suis plutot interéssé par le lapin Wabon avec les gros sourcils et si l'on pouvait les rajoutés à la peluche  ::wub::

----------


## kazcroot

Moi je dit OUI à la condition de pouvoir entendre un Son de trompette d'inspiration hispanisante "Olé" à chaque pression d'index ou d'auriculaire sur le torse de mon lapinou !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Moi je dit OUI à la condition de pouvoir entendre un Son de trompette d'inspiration hispanisante "Olé" à chaque pression d'index ou d'auriculaire sur le torse de mon lapinou !


Ok mais ça fera 200€.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Moi je dis oui mais à condition que le lapin soit une huitre en fait
Et que quand on lui appuie dessus il se mette à chanter en allemand.

----------


## ToneLune

Aline elle peut faire une peluche de Hobbes (Le tigre de Calvin) ?
Sinon j'ai voté non même si je suis très intéressé. Par contre un Hobbes a 100€ je prends.
J'ai une échelle de valeur a respecté.  ::):

----------


## mescalin

> Pour les autres je rappelle que cette peluche n'est pas un jouet. C'est un objet de collection. Sinon faudrait acheter une dizaine de bébé au marché noir et leur faire passer des tests comme essayer de bouffer un oeil ou une oreille de lapin, afin que la peluche soit commercialisable, avé le logo CE et tout.


Tu veux dire *C*hina *E*xport ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FIVE-one

Wow ! Je need grave pour nowayl !!!

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Ça en est où cette histoire ?
Ça doit fumer à la rédac, ou alors la couturière à pris peur ?

----------


## Thortue

C'est la 1e fois que je venais que le forum de CPC et je venais pour savoir s'il y allait avoir un HS Hard cette année mais un petit passage par ce forum m'a fait bien marré... la peau de lapin, le champ en allemand, quelle ambiance !

Bref, c dommage de gacher 20 euros dans l'emballage et l'envoi, on peut pas s'arranger, au moins pr ceux qui habitent sur Paris ? Ok c pas une solution pr tout le monde...

Etudiez peut etre une taille réduite mais difficile de gagner bcp là dessus ...

L'idée est sympa en tt cas ... Ca en est ou ?

Thr

----------


## Apsalar

Salut,

J'arrive quelques mois après la bataille, mais est-ce que c'est toujours d'actualité cette peluche ?
Ou bien c'est fini, et on ne peut plus en avoir ?
Parce que bon, voila, elle me plait bien moi aussi   ::): 

Aps.

----------


## essaion

Up... Des nouvelles du projet ? Les gars, vous avez tellement flippé devant le nombre de réponses positives que vous enterrez l'affaire sans autre forme de procès ?

----------


## Baryton

La couturière les a lâchés.

----------


## KiwiX

Du up justifié  ::): 

Allez quoi, faites nous un mini-lapin si ça coûte trop cher. Et/ou un porte-clés  ::ninja::

----------


## essaion

Hm, il n'aura pas fallu trop longtemps pour avoir un retour (pas sur le bon topic, mais c'est un peu de ma faute vu que j'étais hors-sujet à la base). Dommage, hein ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

ATCHOOOOM *voie la poussière refaire surface*

Bonsoir par ici !
J'me demandai justement y'a une petite semaine où en était cette histoire de lapin en peluche ? Du fait que j'ai dorénavant un salaire et que j'peux me permettre de faire le jeune con qui paye pas d’impôt, ni de loyer, de claquer 100€ dedans ?

Je suis particulièrement et toujours autant intéressé par ce petit bijou de lapin en peluche...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le prix...  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Zut trompé de topic.

Bref, need un spécial spam. Mais un peu cher quand même

----------

